# Denmark 4-6  October



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2008)

AaB v AC Horsens

04/10/2008 16:00 BST
  1.615 3.80 5.00 All Bets (23) 
Esbjerg fB v AGF

05/10/2008 13:00 BST
  2.20 3.40 3.00 All Bets (23) 
SønderjyskE v Randers FC

05/10/2008 15:00 BST
  3.80 3.40 1.90 All Bets (23) 
FC Midtjylland v FC Nordsjælland

05/10/2008 15:05 BST
  1.50 3.80 6.50 All Bets (23) 
OB v Brøndby IF

05/10/2008 16:30 BST
  2.10 3.40 3.20 All Bets (20) 
Vejle v FC Kbh.

06/10/2008 18:00 BST
  5.20 3.75 1.60 All Bets (23)


----------

